# Writing under my usenname



## RF67 (May 13, 2010)

When can I add this, as well as sending a pm?

Cheers


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi mate your still too new on the 13th or 14th those powers will be yours!


----------



## RF67 (May 13, 2010)

Reps


----------

